# Lawn mower pull



## Grumpy (Mar 10, 2013)

If you live in the East Tennessee area or want to drive to Jefferson City Tennessee we are have a lawn mower pulls, truck & tractor pulls, lawn mower demolition derby and a 4x4 tug of war. If your interested in times and date go to jeffersoncountyfair.com if you want the lawn mower derby rules you can go to the derby link. I hope to hear from you. Grumpy


----------



## tractorman31 (Jan 26, 2014)

I would love to come but my rig is broke down both my turbos have blown


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

how far from johnson city/kingsport ive got a hydro is there a class for them?/i hope youre only demoing crapsmans and murrays i love old iron thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Mar 10, 2013)

That post was for the 2013 season. This year we are doing the lawnmower demolition derby. 

If your wanting to run our lawnmower derby text me. (865)773-4326


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## poorme (Jun 7, 2014)

like to get into lawn mower pulling where can i get rulls [email protected]


----------



## Grumpy (Mar 10, 2013)

Last year we ran the lawn mower pulls. This year we have lawn mower demolition derbies. I can get you rules for that if you want. I have a pulling mower I can't do anything with anymore do to the mower pulls are nonexistent around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

